# stai buono, a papà!!



## *stellamarina*

Come si potrebbe tradurre "a papà" in spagnolo? Non so se si usano in tutta Italia, ma nella mia zona (Lazio) le espressioni "a mamma", "a papà" eccetera quando ci si rivolge a bambini sono abbastanza utilizzate. Credo vogliano dire qualcosa come "fallo per il tuo papà". Come si potrebbero rendere in spagnolo? Dovrebbero essere omesse?


----------



## Schenker

"Por papá/mamá", "por tu papá/mamá". "Hazlo por tu papá/mamá".

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

*stai buono, a papà!!* 
Penso sia un '_intercalare'_ costante nel dialogo col figlio piccolo.
Secondo me, è di uso solo in Italia e non si può tradurre.
Il padre al figlio: vuoi un gelato, a papà?
É solo uno dei tantissimi esempi.
¿Es eso lo que deseas saber?
gg


----------



## lsi

*stellamarina* said:


> Come si potrebbe tradurre "a papà" in spagnolo? Non so se si usano in tutta Italia, ma nella mia zona (Lazio) le espressioni "a mamma", "a papà" eccetera quando ci si rivolge a bambini sono abbastanza utilizzate. Credo vogliano dire qualcosa come "fallo per il tuo papà". Come si potrebbero rendere in spagnolo? Dovrebbero essere omesse?



Si tradurre con punti esclamativi: - ¡Papáaaaa!

Una locuzione esclamativa o interiettiva. Le locuzioni interiettive dialettali sono un'infinità =)


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me i punti esclamativi non rendono l'idea.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me i punti esclamativi non rendono l'idea.





> Come si potrebbe tradurre "a papà" in spagnolo? Non so se si usano in tutta Italia, ma nella mia zona (Lazio) le espressioni "a mamma", "a papà" eccetera quando ci si rivolge a bambini sono abbastanza utilizzate


Io me riferivo a questa parte del post, non al titolo, quando sono intervenuto. Spero a stellamarina per un chiarimento.
Lei afferma che nel Lazio è comune dire 'a papa' e va ripetuto spesso. Ecco perchè lo penso come un 'i_ntercalare_'. Anche in Puglia lo è, ma non come rimprovero, bensì in modo molto affettuoso di rivolgersi ai bambini da parte del genitore.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, si può definire un intercalare. Esiste anche in Sicilia ma non so se c'è qualcosa di corrispondente in altre lingue.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Sulla traduzione in spagnolo non saprei proprio cosa dire, ma per qualche ulteriore ragguaglio su questa "bizzarra"  costruzione vi segnalo un vecchio thread del forum "Solo Italiano": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=481681&highlight=a+mamma.


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Sulla traduzione in spagnolo non saprei proprio cosa dire, ma per qualche ulteriore ragguaglio su questa "bizzarra"  costruzione vi segnalo un vecchio thread del forum "Solo Italiano": http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=481681&highlight=a+mamma.


 
Bizzarra!!!...è giustissimo!
Che piacere incontrarte, Roca.
Grazie per il link.
gg


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> *stai buono, a papà!!*
> Penso sia un '_intercalare'_ costante nel dialogo col figlio piccolo.
> Secondo me, è di uso solo in Italia e non si può tradurre.
> Il padre al figlio: vuoi un gelato, a papà?
> É solo uno dei tantissimi esempi.
> ¿Es eso lo que deseas saber?
> gg


 
Acá es más o menos lo mismo.
_Tomá la sopa mamita_


----------



## Fancho

Secondo me non può essere definito un vero e proprio "intercalare".
E' una forma dialettale per esprimere qualcosa tipo "è il papà/mamma che ti sta chiedendo questa cosa".
Ed il tono può essere di rimprovero ("stai buono, a papà/mamma!") o anche di dolcezza ("fai la nanna, a papà/mamma").

Comunque confermo che nel nord Italia non si usa per niente.


----------



## gatogab

Fancho said:


> Secondo me non può essere definito un vero e proprio "intercalare".
> E' una forma dialettale per esprimere qualcosa tipo "è il papà/mamma che ti sta chiedendo questa cosa".
> Ed il tono può essere di rimprovero ("stai buono, a papà/mamma!") o anche di dolcezza ("fai la nanna, a papà/mamma").
> 
> Comunque confermo che nel nord Italia non si usa per niente.


 
Infatti, '_intercalare'_ l'ho proposto col '_beneficio d'inventario'_ e non in modo assoluto. 
Anche se potrebbe esserlo, non m'imbarco nel oceano grammaticale per paura di affondare.
Il resto del tuo comentario l'abbiamo letto nel link inviatoci da Rocamadour.
Grazie mille.
gg


----------



## Fancho

gatogab said:


> Il resto del tuo comentario l'abbiamo letto nel link inviatoci da Rocamadour.
> Grazie mille.
> gg



Perdòno! Ammetto di non aver aperto il link...


----------



## klarap

Y... Cariño?
K.


----------



## gatogab

Cariño es bueno, solo que va usado también entre adultos.
Significa _'caro/cara'_
gg


----------

